# Getting out of Providence



## Gudj

Hey, I'm trying to hitch from Providence south to the I-80. 
It seems like, since there is a huge lack of truck stops or anything here that I would probably have to use an on-ramp (I much prefer truckstops). Does anyone have any advice on the best ways out of this place? Also, how to not get stuck in NYC.

Thanks if have any specific advice.


----------



## rabidpossum

it looks like 95 south goes to to the I-80, but it sucks since youd hafta go to NYC it looks like. i would get on 6 west to hartford, Connecticut. then 84 east to 81 south in PA which will take you to the 80. the 6 is like a route and will have shorter rides probably. it depends how far west yr goin as well. gas stations on the 6 might be as good as truck stops who nkows.


----------



## Puddles

rabidpossum said:


> it looks like 95 south goes to to the I-80, but it sucks since youd hafta go to NYC it looks like. i would get on 6 west to hartford, Connecticut. then 84 east to 81 south in PA which will take you to the 80. the 6 is like a route and will have shorter rides probably. it depends how far west yr goin as well. gas stations on the 6 might be as good as truck stops who nkows.



Just got out of there.. was avoiding nyc, walked out of the station that goes there from attleboro, toward the mall, head west, north, west again to the 44. Got a couple of short rides to putnam, then down to hartford. truck stops are kind of a joke in RI. Good luck dude.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

there's a kat on here named RISE609. this is his main AO (area of operation). pm him and tell him i sent ya. he lives up there and can probably get u a good train route as well.


----------



## sprout

I was up in Providence not too long ago. If you can make up 8 bucks, I would take the commuter train to Boston.


----------



## Peacebaby

good old prov


sprout said:


> I was up in Providence not too long ago. If you can make up 8 bucks, I would take the commuter train to Boston.


 I'd def agree, boston's pretty happenin' town anyway worth a stop.


----------



## cnevs

theres CHEAP busses


----------



## Deleted member 20

Ok this post is super old but whats up with the two suggestions & posts above me.

"I was up in Providence not too long ago. If you can make up 8 bucks, I would take the commuter train to Boston."

If Gudj is trying to get south on I-80 that folows I-90 east to west across the continent & this is in the Hitchhiking section why would you spend 8 bucks to get to Boston (North & as East as you can get since the road ends & the Atlantic ocean starts) . Unsure of the end destination but Masspike(I-90) is one of the worst stretches of road to hitchhike on out of Boston. There is a travelers aid office near south station for those in need but doubtfull if they will buy a sob story everytime i want to go west on I-80 or I-90.


----------



## L.C.

You can take the commuter train about 50 miles west of boston. I-90 is a toll road, so I don't recommend trying to walk it. You can however hitch before the toll booths. I found it an easy hitch just a year or two ago. Good luck.


----------



## Deleted member 20

So Providence to South station= $8.25 & then South station to Worcester= another $8.25 so sure $16.50 gets you to western Mass in a few hours but your still hitchiking right? This is STP? Is hitchhiking or anything illegal still alowed here, lol? If Gudj's destination was I-80to points west, I-80 starts in NYC, taking the train to I-90 puts him on a parralel road but further North. Nyc is only a few hours drive from Prov. Sure NYC sucks to hitch out of but no sense in wasting cash to get to western Mass unless avoiding NYC. I could offer tons of alternative modes of transportation as well but that would be off topic from his rigional post. Callahans road/Masspike is impossible to walk! Try to solicit a ride at toll booths or past an on ramp & you wont go far at all.


----------



## L.C.

I've snuck past the toll booths to get a better spot on the ramps, And have hitched in sight of the toll booths. I got stopped by a cop walking the 90 and he said that I can't be anywhere past the toll booths. Other than that I was good. Different counties might have different policies, but I had no problems.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Since only Massachusetts State Troopers patrol that specific section of toll road (Masspike) county laws have no jurisdiction. Once in other states it isnt as bad but we are still tallking about getting out of "Providence" & how these suggestions dont make any sense. If you are walking the road you can always say you got ejected by a ride or chose to get out because you didnt feel safe. Actually hitching at the booths,past the onramp sign or on the roadway will get you one warning that gets logged by the state police & a ride off the highway. There isnt a 2nd warning. Again you and I disagree on common sense on multiple posts in different stp sections & in life. Nothing is impossible but why put yourself in a position to get harrased or thrown off your travel plans,hitchhiking is slow enough without going backwards.


----------



## L.C.

You're correct about the 2nd warning. I still maintain you can hitch this road as long as you don't pass the toll booth. Getting out of providence you can only go 2 ways North and West, and avoiding nyc limits your routes.


----------



## co creator

if you get to nyc you can mega bus it to d.c for less then 10 bucks, this is my plan for the 15th of this month.


----------

